# Too Much Fun



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh! Who am I kidding, theres no such thing. 
I have been trapping some ***** for my neighbor around his sileage pile and havent gottan jack s***, then i noticed an old abandoned building site south 1/4 mile and later found out its the guys brother that farms it, so i go talk to him and he said hed be more than happy to let me trap ***** there so i go over there to scout and there a a few old chicken coops, hog barns, cattle barns, hay shed, and the hous all run down and there all **** trails everywhere and i havent even gone into the shelterbelt yet becuse it windy and standing next to a tree as it falls down isnt a good feeling, but im so exited
does anyone know of any good bait other than marshmallows eggs and fish, i have yet to try fish but so far havent had luck with the other two


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

you might try something sweet smelling.(peanut butter,honey,molasas,smashed old mushy apples w/ honey,) or sardines work great.
:sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i did have a mollases/syrup lure but it didnt get anything, my friends used sardines and they would catch more cats than ***** even when they were a long ways from any farms, but i am really exited because i found a whole buch of holes that are fresh i seen two squirells and a rabbit, a pheasant and tons of **** habitat, i havent gone into the shelterbelt yet but will when the wind dies down, because some trees were falling down so i just played it safe, now i just need to find more places like that


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

I'd begin by removing the domestics you've caught from your sig....... :eyeroll:

Advertising it only adds to anti's claims of traps being indiscriminating, as does someones inabillity to avoid catching them......try dog-proofs or cagetraps.....................

Smitty


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Why would you trap **** in April? There hides a worthless now.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i suppose i should have said this but yes i am using cage traps because of livestock, and im trapping them now to help farmers keep ***** from thier sileage piles, back when my dad had them the ***** ate so much corn off them and it was kind of annoying


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

O.K, damage control work. You might want to consider buying some little griz-getter traps, there excellent around farms where cats and dogs could be a problem. Coyote buster I would be all over this location come next November, anyway good luck with your off season trapline.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

thanks, i was just over there looking around the buildings to find the one that looked like it would have the most activity in it and the wall of the old house is caved in so i can see in the basement and i found a **** bedded down and then when i went to get the gun it started raining really hard and there are tornadoes in the area right now so mom made me come home so i hope it is still there after the rain, maybe i shouldnt say this so if it is illegal in nebraska some one tell me so that i know i need to stop but i get a dollar for every rabbit i shoot and i havent got ***** for this guy yet but i think i will be getting 2 dollars, i also shot a ground squirell with my 22 and i didnt think i could do that with my open sights that are sighted in too low, what are little griz traps, are they cattle proof too, i also found too more building sights just like it but noone would pay me to trap there so those ***** can wait until winter, and i found a guy who cuts about three hundred acres of sileage so when i make some more money and get a few more traps ill be all over that place


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

coyote buster,
Little griz traps are cattle proof, dog proof, and cat proof as long as you do not use fish type baits in them. They are quite expensive $20.00 ea. google little griz and you'll get the info you are looking for.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i just did right before i came here to post and that was the idea in where the red fern grows only making one at home is a pain in the ***, but 20 is cheaper than 45, where could i find these at on the internet to buy them


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i forgot to mention i did have the eggs with a hole in the top work but the egg wasnt far enough back that the **** didnt get caught but he will probably be back and now im more educated


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

smitty223 said:


> I'd begin by removing the domestics you've caught from your sig....... :eyeroll:Smitty


I agree.


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

coyote buster I'm gonna assume that your a young person, and I'm going to try to lead you in the right direction. You seem to have a desire to learn more about trapping and I would strongly suggest that you subscribe to the Trapper & Predator caller magazine. *(www.trapperpredatorcaller.com) *Inside this fine publication you will find a wealth of information that you so desire and also all the trapping supply dealers you'll ever need. I would suggest that you try and find a local trapper in your area to help you along with your learn process. I do not know of too many trappers that did have a mentor or two. Joining your state trappers organization should help you meet some trappers to help you. Talk forums are useful but nothing tops one on one instruction. As for the little griz trap you can log onto *www.minntrapprod.com *they will have these traps for sale.

Coyote buster do you understand what smitty223 & ND trapper are asking of you? They'd like to have you remove the domestic catches listed on your signature, if you do not understand why send me a pm and I'll explain it to you.


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

nice of you Pat.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

coyote_buster said:


> maybe i shouldnt say this so if it is illegal in nebraska some one tell me so that i know i need to stop but i get a dollar for every rabbit i shoot


The time to find-out is BEFORE you begin, not 1/2 way through..... those dollars will come in handy should you need them to pay fines if infact you're breaking the law. I'd strongly suggest you stop all activities involving guns & traps until you learn your States Regulations. Also, in Indiana charging for ADC work is illegal without a Nuisance Wildlife Permit, so you may want to look into that, or atleast stop advertising you may be doing something illegal. Nothing is worth the fines, loss of your gear, and possibly revocation of your license.

As Patrick mentioned, T & PC is a great magazine & comes as part of the membership packet with alot of States Trapping Associations Memberships. Joining will get you the mag, support your trapping rights, and put you into the network of local trappers in your area.

Smitty


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

sorry about my signature, i got it fixed, that was kind of hypocrytical of me to put that on there when i get angry at other people for doing stuff like that, ill be a little more careful about that stuff, I sent the game and parks commision an email and am waiting for a reply, until then i stopped charging for what i catch


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

your right im young, im 14 and i look like im 9, and i dont want to give up trapping, its one of my favorite things to do, and i can make money doing it when fur is good. are the griz getter traps the ones where they put thier paw in and grab the bait and then thier hand is to big to get it out, are these the same idea as the **** cuff because the cuffs are a few dollars cheaper


----------



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

coyote buster,
I haven't used **** cuffs but they use the same idea as the little griz. **** cuffs are designed to be buried, little griz you set out on open ground. There is a thread in the Trapping Forum about little griz traps and how they function, you'll look back and read the thread. 
Nice to see a young man interested in trapping. I can remember my trapping days when I was around your age. Information back then was not so readily shared, you need to take advantage of all thats offered today, books, DVD's, and a good mentor.

Good Luck.
Pat.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i found some lil griz getters at www.trapmasters.com for 18 a piece or 16.5 per dozen


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

CN- Thanks! :wink: I agree, always good to see younger trappers getting involved.

Also, Trapmasters aren't the same as the Grizs'.....2 completely different trap brands. Spend the extra buck & buy the Grizs'. The Trapmasters are advertised as "padded traps" which is merely a chunk of rubber stuck-on with silicone that will fall-off when the traps are boiled.

Smitty


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

oh! i see, its a good thing i havent got any of those yet,


----------

